# carburetor



## stevenray122 (Feb 15, 2014)

I have a 1969 GTO judge I bought last year. The carbuetor is junk. It is a 4 barrel Rochester. I would like to put on a different carb that would give me a few more horse power. Any suggestions on a good carb. Thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Replace it with another Rochester or get the junk one rebuilt and restored. IMHO.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

that "junk" Quadrajet maybe a very expensive RA carburetor that just needs proper tuning. Tell us more about the engine.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I'll give you $40 for that Qjunk.


----------



## stevenray122 (Feb 15, 2014)

Pinion head said:


> that "junk" Quadrajet maybe a very expensive RA carburetor that just needs proper tuning. Tell us more about the engine.


the engine is a 400. I will keep the carb as it is original. I will have it rebuilt. was just hoping to have some fun and get a little more power in the mean time.


----------



## carid (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey @ stevenray122,

If you are still interested in getting a new Carburetor for you '69 GTO, we have the part you might want to take a look at. Check out this high-performance race carburetor made by ProForm: 

http://www.carid.com/1969-pontiac-gto-performance-fuel-systems/ProForm-Performance-Carburetors-and-Components-76670889.html

Listed as a perfect fit for 4BBL model. 

Price: $468.68 - $624.94

If any additional questions appear, feel free to shoot me a P.M.

Michael


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

stevenray122 said:


> I have a 1969 GTO judge I bought last year. The carbuetor is junk. It is a 4 barrel Rochester. I would like to put on a different carb that would give me a few more horse power. Any suggestions on a good carb. Thanks


What, exactly, makes you think the carb is junk?

Also, if you're looking for power - the carb is the LAST place you should be thinking about. Please don't take offense, but asking that question sort of reveals that you may not understand much about what making power is all about.
My 69 GTO is an honest 11-second car making a tad bit over 500 HP, using one of those "junk" Rochesters... 

Bear


----------

